# Wasserprobe analysieren - kennt jemand ein günstiges Labor?



## Chrischy71 (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi,
ich bin seit Freitag hier angemeldet und wollte einmal fragen,
ob Ihr mir ein günstiges Labor empfehlen könnt, wo man
Wasserproben analysieren lassen kann.
Wir haben letztes Jahr ein Haus mit Schwimmteich gekauft,
in dem auch Fische sind (was uns nicht stört).
Da wir ein Kleinkind haben, möchten wir gerne das Wasser
analysieren lassen, bevor es dort schwimmt...
Danke für Eure Tipps!
LG Christina.


----------



## Mario09 (20. Apr. 2015)

huhu,

fische leben, kind stirbt nicht  ..... da lass leiber mal dein trinkwasser testen  ....

lg


----------



## JensM (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo !

Na ja....günstig ist so 'ne Sache

http://tauros-diagnostik.de/leistungen/wasseranalytik/

Gruß Jens


----------



## Michael H (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Kölle Zoo macht das doch auch oder ...?


----------



## Ansaj (21. Apr. 2015)

Hi Christina,
in den meisten Zooläden testen die dein Teichwasser kostenlos. Dann natürlich mit dem Hintergund, dass es für die Fische nicht schädlich ist. Aber das sollte man sowieso regelmäßig überprüfen. Was kann denn Schlimmes im Wasser sein, dass deinem Kind schaden könnte? Metalle, Chlor, Stickstoffverbindungen können die meisten Zooläden testen oder du kauft dir einen Analysekoffer und testest selber. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tanny (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Christina, 
wenn es Dir bei dem Test um die Belastung mit Glyphosat und Co geht, 
solltest Du bei der Lufa Deines Bundeslandes nachfragen, wo die Untersuchungen 
gemacht werden können. 
Gartencentren und Co. können mit ihren Standardtests diese Werte nicht bestimmen.....
haben sie sicher auch kein Interesse dran, da sie das Zeug selbst verkaufen....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Chrischy71 (24. Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Ja, es geht mir um Glyphosat (falls jemand meinen ersten Thread gelesen hat). Das mit der Lufa ist eine gute Idee! Ich hab mir die Seite grade rausgesucht und werde mich mal schlau machen...
LG Christina.


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2015)

alternativ kannst Du DIch auch an einen Umweltverband (z.B. BUND, NABU) mit Deinem Verdacht wenden. 
GGf können die Dir eine Adresse nennen oder haben selbst an einer Untersuchung Interesse, wenn sie hören, 
dass Dir __ Frösche und __ Kröten direkt nach der ANwendung eingegangen sind. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2015)

Rufe bei deinem Wasserversorger an und frage wo die Testen. 

Im Aquarien / Zierfischhandel werden andere Sachen getestet. Du willst wissen ob dein Teich die Schwimmwasserqualität hat.


----------

